# Question about dempsey breeding



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

Can anyone tell me some breeding characteristics of Jack Dempseys. And an aproximate size that they mature and are able to breed. Any info is appreciated, thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

check out this link. http://www.worldcichlids.com/fishprofiles/jd.html
These are big, aggressive fish that you might breed in a the divided tank with a hole only big enough for the female in the divider.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

nice article, thank you for sharing with me...i will more than likely divide the tank with the small hole....i was just wondering if mine would breed soon... the female is about 3ish inches and the male is about 3.5-4inches


----------

